
French sailor slashes around the world solo record - bauc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42383438
======
Gravityloss
1575 km in 24 hours means over 65 km/h or 40 mph or 36 knots.

That's mind boggling.

The Virgin Challenger 2 power boat had the same speed crossing the Atlantic.

